

Edward Tufte essays and book available electronically (PDFs for $2) - niels_olson

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.edwardtufte.com&#x2F;bboard&#x2F;q-and-a-fetch-msg?msg_id=0003vh
======
heliostatic
Clickable: [http://www.edwardtufte.com/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-
msg?msg_id=0...](http://www.edwardtufte.com/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-
msg?msg_id=0003vh)

Direct:
[http://www.edwardtufte.com/tufte/ebooks](http://www.edwardtufte.com/tufte/ebooks)

